# Tfsi tubular manifolds!!!



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

Check out this tubular exhaust manifold from Greece.They are high quality hand welded with 42mm tubes(optinal 48mm for high perfomance tfsi) you can get it T3,T25,vband with or without external wadtegate or even top mounted turbo!!.I'm not but the man you fabricate them is a good friend of mine so i can set a buy from a member or even a dealer.check them i think they are really [email protected]@@rnweld!!


























































































Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

The last 2photos are for turbo up set up.it only needs custom washer bottle to let room for piping but you have many benefits from very easy access to the turbo ,wastegate and turbo bolts for any check or service...and also you avoiding the heat shock from manifold to the intake pipe as the intake now goes straight to the right side.vey clean set up.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can you get these for the FSI?


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

TCFGLI08 said:


> Can you get these for the FSI?


You mean 2.0 FSI??Yes i can if anyone wants.But i'm located in Europe.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Phil!!yes it is..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

What kind of numbers we talking about with this? $?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Znassar (Sep 17, 2015)

*Hello, Can you ship to egypt? and what is the price of manifold set for 550hp Gti*

Hi, Iam interested in Buying the manifold.. i will be using this for Mk5 Gti 2.0 Tfsi with Gtx 3076, so i will need the big size. I am wondering if you can ship to Egypt , and what will be the cost ?
Thanks


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'M a little concerned about the mani cracking under vibration and heat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

Read in Performance VW that Greeks are getting 600hp easily.


Sent from an Abacus


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

Znassar said:


> Hi, Iam interested in Buying the manifold.. i will be using this for Mk5 Gti 2.0 Tfsi with Gtx 3076, so i will need the big size. I am wondering if you can ship to Egypt , and what will be the cost ?
> Thanks


Pm sent

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Read in Performance VW that Greeks are getting 600hp easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from an Abacus


600hp and up   

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there a Greek forum for mkv? 
Also the top mounted turbo sounds interesting. What the prices looking like? 


Sent from an Abacus


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a Greek forum for mkv?
> Also the top mounted turbo sounds interesting. What the prices looking like?
> 
> 
> Sent from an Abacus


Not really fb most.top mount is very good but requires mods to heaters hose behind turbo and washer bottle.but the result is really good no heatshock to the intake easier turbo check and remove.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## menios80 (Oct 17, 2013)

These are cellphone real pic of top mount turbo set up using these manifold.


























Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## LeftcoastTigger (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks encouraging - - but discounting obvious factors such as weld penetration, welding rod specification, type of purge gas and technique - - what material and thickness are the pre bent tubes, and manifold flange? 

Thanks


----------



## R.1 (Aug 4, 2021)

menios80 said:


> Check out this tubular exhaust manifold from Greece.They are high quality hand welded with 42mm tubes(optinal 48mm for high perfomance tfsi) you can get it T3,T25,vband with or without external wadtegate or even top mounted turbo!!.I'm not but the man you fabricate them is a good friend of mine so i can set a buy from a member or even a dealer.check them i think they are really [email protected]@@rnweld!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where can I buy one for my 2006 Audi A3 t2.0 FSI


----------



## R.1 (Aug 4, 2021)

R.1 said:


> Does anyone know where can I buy one for my 2006 Audi A3 t2.0 FSI
> The turbo I have is thousands horsepower


----------



## MRCT (Dec 25, 2021)

old thread but.. is this available. i am looking for something like this


----------



## MRCT (Dec 25, 2021)

menios80 said:


> Check out this tubular exhaust manifold from Greece.They are high quality hand welded with 42mm tubes(optinal 48mm for high perfomance tfsi) you can get it T3,T25,vband with or without external wadtegate or even top mounted turbo!!.I'm not but the man you fabricate them is a good friend of mine so i can set a buy from a member or even a dealer.check them i think they are really [email protected]@@rnweld!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i order one?


----------



## Stevehak55 (6 mo ago)

menios80 said:


> Check out this tubular exhaust manifold from Greece.They are high quality hand welded with 42mm tubes(optinal 48mm for high perfomance tfsi) you can get it T3,T25,vband with or without external wadtegate or even top mounted turbo!!.I'm not but the man you fabricate them is a good friend of mine so i can set a buy from a member or even a dealer.check them i think they are really [email protected]@@rnweld!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look awesome


----------

